# dev-C++



## Fafanu (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je cherche dev-c++ pour mac ou un application qui me permet faire du c

merci

fafanu


----------



## alaincha (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

XCode est très complet, gratuit, et inclu sur tous les disques d'installation de Mac OS X depuis 10.0 jusqu'à 10.6.


*Note du modo : *Et le forum "Développement sur Mac" est fait pour parler de ça !

On déménage !


----------



## Fafanu (18 Septembre 2009)

ok, merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

bonjour,
j'ai installé xcode pour faire du c.
je voudrais savoir comment ça marche pour compiler et créer des exécutables. j'ai fait mon petit programme et j'essaie de compiler mais l'option n'est pas disponible.
merci
fafa


----------



## ntx (19 Septembre 2009)

Il faut crééer un projet de type "Command Line Tool".

PS : Apple a fait de gros efforts sur la doc, alors menu Help et RTFM


----------



## Fafanu (18 Octobre 2009)

ok merci ça marche mais il y a des fonctions qui marchent pas.
getch() par exemple.
et aussi avec les boucles ça fait des logouts à la place de boucler.

FF


----------



## ntx (25 Octobre 2009)

Fafanu a dit:


> ok merci ça marche mais il y a des fonctions qui marchent pas.
> getch() par exemple.
> et aussi avec les boucles ça fait des logouts à la place de boucler.


Xcode utilise des compilateurs ANSI donc respecte cette norme, contrairement à M$ qui "invente" des fonctions, et tu verras que rien ne manque et que tout fonctionne normalement.


----------

